# Velonews: Durace 7900 info



## Strings (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.velonews.com/article/76923/shimano-unveils-the-new-dura-ace-7900

Shimano unveils the new Dura-Ace 7900
By Matt Pacocha
Posted Jun. 1, 2008


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

That is hot- very XTR-ish


----------

